# Are There Reserved Parking Spaces on Canadian Bases ?



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2018)

There are on US bases.

https://www.stripes.com/news/airman-praised-after-parking-in-wing-commander-s-space-at-e-club-1.535692


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jul 2018)

Yes;  at the hanger I work out of, the Sqn Exec's all have designated spots (MWO and CWOs, and Major's and above basically).  We also maintain designated spots for the Wing Commander and Wing CWO.


----------



## kratz (3 Jul 2018)

Yes. I can't think of a unit or base that doesn't has designated parking for the senior appointments (CO, XO Coxn).


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2018)

I just had to give up mine  :'(


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2018)

Thx


----------



## Remius (3 Jul 2018)

Looks like that CO made a good call on that.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Looks like that CO made a good call on that.



Agreed !!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Looks like that CO made a good call on that.



Well, he probably drew on his experience with parking lot space allocation when he was, as a 2Lt, (according to his bio)
"July 1992 - December 1992, Officer in Charge of Tailgates at Falcon Stadium, US Air Force Academy, Colorado Springs, Colo."

While he rightly took no action against the airman who left a vehicle in an unmarked space, I wonder if he had any words with the idiot who installed a sign at the spot when it was clearly evident that it was already occupied.  Hopefully, it was not someone on his staff, like his Command Chief, who made such a dumb move.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2018)

Based on USAF promotions I think the wing commander will get a star after his command tour or maybe before.


----------



## mike63 (3 Jul 2018)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I just had to give up mine  :'(



You Al had a reserved spot?  Where are you at now?

Mike


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jul 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> There are on US bases.
> 
> https://www.stripes.com/news/airman-praised-after-parking-in-wing-commander-s-space-at-e-club-1.535692



That story has a nice feel good ending and the wing commander gets to look like a nice guy solving problems but blocking that car in in the first place was a dick move.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Jul 2018)

Of course US Px's have reserved spots for handicapped, expectant mothers, and General / Flag Officers.  The GOFO spots are closer to the entrance than the Mother's....


----------



## putz (3 Jul 2018)

One thing I found amazing at US bases is they have designated spots for wounded and families of the fallen


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Jul 2018)

I once interpreted "General Officers" on a US base as "Officers in General"!  We had a good chuckle...

I get that COs and WComd have assigned parking at their workplace (and not at every unit on the Wing... This is a waste), but anybody else, I disagree... Want a parking spot close to the door?  Come in earlier than I do.


----------



## Inspir (4 Jul 2018)

putz said:
			
		

> One thing I found amazing at US bases is they have designated spots for wounded and families of the fallen



1 PPCLI has (or at least had) “Wounded Warrior” reserved parking stalls right in front on the building next to the CO and RSM parking. I thought it was a great initiative.


----------



## Ostrozac (4 Jul 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes. I can't think of a unit or base that doesn't has designated parking for the senior appointments (CO, XO Coxn).



I can think of several, but they are in Ottawa -- parking in the NCR is a bit of a blood sport, and even CO's and GOFO's take the bus.

I do remember a Battalion CO that never took a car to work but nevertheless had a designated parking spot that was therefore never used. I guess having a CO's parking spot can be out of tradition as much as practicality,


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jul 2018)

Mike63 said:
			
		

> You Al had a reserved spot?  Where are you at now?
> 
> Mike



Just leaving the school.  Was SSM 2 Sqn. Heading to CFJOSG as the CCO in a little over a week.


----------



## avgpjon (23 Sep 2018)

SSM 2 Sqn...of 2 Sig Sqn? Do you know of Ray Heppenstall who was SSM 2Sqn c. 1966? I was attached/posted to 2 Sqn when they were on ex in Gagetown. I also remember a Sgt Humphrey who was Tpt NCO.


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2018)

No. I was SSM 2 Sqn at CFSCE (the Sigs School). 1966 was a bit before my time in uniform.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Sep 2018)

In the Airborne Regiment, the CO's Secretary had a parking spot.  She didn't drive, so I talked to her, then talked to the Adjt... I got a designated parking spot.
The guy I replaced saw the sign, and said "WTF?!!"  I said that the CO obviously appreciated what I brought to the Regt.  :stirpot:


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Sep 2018)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> No. I was SSM 2 Sqn at CFSCE (the Sigs School). 1966 was a bit before my time in uniform.



I've known you since before you were housebroken; in 1966 you still were in liquid form.*

* For those who don't know, that is from a saying that probably goes back to the stone age: "I was in uniform when you were in liquid form."


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2018)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I've known you since before you were housebroken; in 1966 you still were in liquid form.*
> 
> * For those who don't know, that is from a saying that probably goes back to the stone age: "I was in uniform when you were in liquid form."



That would depend on when in 1966 he was talking about.  I was certainly in solid form for part of that year.  I may have been a blubbering mess whenever you showed up, but I did always like Mrs Old Sweat.


----------



## cld617 (24 Sep 2018)

Visit Cold Lake, there are units there where nearly every WO in the hangar has a parking spot assigned to them. I'm not sure who started it, but it sure does create a lot of entitled nobodies.


----------



## stoker dave (25 Sep 2018)

Let me add my two cents on this issue....

First, designated parking spots can be a huge morale-buster.  There have been published papers and books on the topic.  While it might make someone feel good and privileged, it does nothing but create resentment for a lot of people.

Second, it somehow makes it seem like driving is always the right and only way to get around.  Of course, sometimes (maybe often) it is the most practical and efficient means.  But shouldn't we be doing things to encourage walking or finding some other way to move about?  I have seen the traffic jams at some bases at 4:00 pm (Petawawa comes to mind).  It's ridiculous.  Want to encourage wise use of resources and some fitness?  Get out of the car and walk or bicycle or share a ride with someone else.  

Associating a parking privilege as some sort of perk is thinking that is about 20 or 30 (or more) years out of date.


----------

